# Tasmanian rodent society! Cant source it. Help.



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Just out of interests sake! If you had a rodent stud up and running would it be then needed to be registered with the Rodent Society in your particular area. I would have assumed so. Its just there is a rattery in Tasmania where I live and apparently theres no shows meeting etc. Doesnt make sense at all. I also know of other rodentrys in Tas as well. I emailed the Victorian society re this and all they said was just because you have a stud doesnt mean there necessarily has to be a club. Stranger. Can anyone please assist.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Here in the states (specifically the east coast), our mouse clubs are just getting started. There's really been no central organization, no shows, and certainly no registry for mouseries. If you want to start a mousery/rodentry, you just acquire some mice and pick a name! If there's no mouse/rat organization near you, start one up


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes but the Tas society has a web site.Although it has only an email contact and dont reply. or answer questions. All the clubs go under the same title depending in which state you live in. The corrct title is Australian rodent fanciers society of New South Wales and so on. The head club is in Queensland and most of these clubs chop and change the way they are run. Now it seems strange to me that I know of at least 5 rodent breeders and actually one stud which is on Google in Tasmania.You can look it up. Some breeders have both rats and mice. Its really annoying. To be operating a registered stud you would have to be a member of the club. You would be showing your rodents. I cant get any answers. Maybe on of the admin could help out.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll give you a small example of what Ive been through. 3 years ago I enquired to the N.S.W. Society about their club as I wasnt getting any joy in Tasmania. I got in touch with a lady who has a mousery (well established) and asked about the shows etc and her reply was " we dont have any" and I thought thats strange then I had to ring her again and her daughter answered and I mentioned mouse shows and she said we have them about once a month or so which sounded normal and I thought aaah Im getting somewhere. Im not a complete novice as I have shown cats and been a member of a cat association so I know a little bit.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I had some more luck in trying to get contact info for the Tas rodent soc and that being the person who sold me some pedigreed mice got an email from a lady in Hobart who was after some new breeding stock and gave this person my contact details. So to cut a long story short I did meet up with her and she is obviously a registered breeder or(has a mouse stud). But I still couldn't :wall get any clear information about the Clubs show dates meeting etc from her. So at least that was something after over three years of searching.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The term stud or mousery is just that a term for someone who keeps a group of breeding animals. Anyone can call them selves a stud or mousery it's not anything official and you don't need to join a club. 
You can join a club and register a stud name with that club so no other member can use that stud name, however that wouldn't stop someone outside of the club using it or a very simmaler name


----------

